# Philadelphia agility classes?



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone know any good for fun or beginner agility classes in the city? I live by Logan Square and don't have a car and have had trouble finding a place within walking distance. She isn't reliable if she has access to other dogs but was fine in a leashed obedience class that took place in a fairly small room. She's pretty good at ignoring other dogs so if dogs are contained when they aren't going or if it's all on leash that would work! I doubt the place we need exists honestly, but I figured it was worth a shot...

Or really any other for fun stuff would be cool if anyone knows of anything! I'd love to get her involved in something especially as the weather gets colder.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

The only places I can think of for agility are driving distance from you 

You could try to find a one-on-one trainer to do tricks with or something! If they know anything about agility they can help you learn some basics (rear end awareness, contact training, some foundation stuff without equipment) to get you started. I've done that for students before.

ETA - If you are able to start traveling somewhere, I would recommend the place I teach at, Pinelands Dog Training Center in Medford, NJ, or Y2K9 in Wyndmoor, PA.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh your place is near my parents! But I have no way of getting Bennie there since she can't ride PATCO  

We do lots of trick training on our own so I guess I'll just have to find some new fun things she can learn in the apartment or outside.


----------



## KAT1892 (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know of any agility classes near you, but I hear that at WAG in Queen Village they do scent work / nose work classes. I know Queen Village is too far of a walk from your neighborhood, but according to this site they can do private lessons at your home. Maybe that might be something Bennie would be interested in? http://www.k-9training.org/dog_obedience_training_services/k9-nose-work-class-or-private-sessions/


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Maybe that's not a terrible idea! Honestly, I'm bored and want to do more things with Bennie. Not having a car really limits what we can do, too bad there aren't more facilities within walking distance. :/


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

You could do online classes. There are several different options, I personally love the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy. They have a TON of classes to choose from in all different sports/topics. They have nose work, agility, obedience, trick training, fitness training, ect. Definitely an option if travelling is an issue. I've taken a few classes all at Bronze so far and have been really happy with everything.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> Maybe that's not a terrible idea! Honestly, I'm bored and want to do more things with Bennie. Not having a car really limits what we can do, too bad there aren't more facilities within walking distance. :/


Nosework is a lot of fun! And it's something you can do at home with her without needing special equipment too, especially if you want to do it for fun and not compete.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Can I just say who would have predicted obese Bennie doing agility a year ago? This is pretty awesome!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll look into nosework or online classes, but I'm also interested in training her in environments with other leashed dogs because I think it's really good for her practicing paying attention. She did really well in her short stint in obedience classes! And it seemed like it really strengthened our bond and I really love that about the class environment.



Amaryllis said:


> Can I just say who would have predicted obese Bennie doing agility a year ago? This is pretty awesome!


I know right?! She has some excess energy in these winter days, she really needs something to do. And whiled she's a bit clumsy I know she can jump pretty high so she can do it! I can't believe she's the same dog. I literally was happy that she gained 2 lb recently because she was TOO thin. Da heck!? Who is this dog? Sometimes I forget she was obese and can't even believe it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Fenzi academy has an online Handling basics class that started this week if you're interested. It's for people competing all the way to brand new people. And all you need is one jump.  Registration closes soon though.


----------

